# Foam base help



## slowbro (Aug 20, 2012)

After hours of having to fight with my bf on how to make the base (and him winning) my bucket head has dawned a rectangle shape, and that sure isn't what I want. Once he's gone I'm gonna try my hand at trying to chop this thing up into shape, but some help from fursuitters would help greatly.

pictures here


----------



## Marshmallowe (Aug 21, 2012)

I actually just uploaded a video of the steps in which I made my first fursuit. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GRrHRwcp5A&feature=youtu.be  Hopefully it helps you out a bit. To get it away from the bullet head look glue and pinch the foam to make it rounder as well.


----------



## slowbro (Aug 21, 2012)

thanks for the video (really awesome for your first head)
but i don't even think i have a bullet shape to begin with ^^;
more like a juice box shape


----------



## Dokid (Aug 21, 2012)

It's an awsome shape so far! I really don't see it being rectangular. Now all you need is to is round it out with some foam. Just add some more foam for the muzzle and cheeks then fill in the space between the muzzle and cheek.


----------



## slowbro (Aug 21, 2012)

here's more progress

i'm gonna add more to the nose bridge, so pardon the awkward slope it has right now

things i'm worried about
-the fur being too form fitting, therefore giving the shapes choppy appearances
-the 'butt' of the nose being too flat
-adding more to the 'butt' will end up giving it a weird pointed nose like a raccoon
-being able to see the green foam on the inside of the orb eyes (i might paint a little bit of black or white on the inside of the hemispheres to hide the green)

i'm considering converting it from a cat to a chihuahua, the whole head shape reminds me more of a big headed chihuahua than a wide-faced cat. adding a little more to the muzzle and great big ears would do the trick


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 21, 2012)

Honestly, for your first (I think?) fursuit, you're doing well so far. Of course, the snout is a bit flat, but you can easily round it out if you decide to stay with the cat.


----------



## Marshmallowe (Aug 21, 2012)

-the fur being too form fitting, therefore giving the shapes choppy appearances
The fur is pretty forgiving for most the tiny flaws and  you can bring out a lot when you shave the fur or even hide an irregular shape with it as long as it's not a obvious flaw.
-the 'butt' of the nose being too flat
-adding more to the 'butt' will end up giving it a weird pointed nose like a raccoon
I'm working on a red panda right now, for my nose I simply made more of a square than a rectangle for the nose and added layers of foam to shape it, it makes it look much rounder with out  over doing it. SO either I would recommend re-doing the muzzle, or more layers of foam to the front then shaping it.
-being able to see the green foam on the inside of the orb eyes (i might  paint a little bit of black or white on the inside of the hemispheres  to hide the green)
That or cover the green foam with a material like felt then insert the eyes.

The smaller snout is going to be hard to do for your first fur suit I recommend looking at other examples of foam bases. The main key though is don't rush it, any extra time just gives you more time to evaluate your progress. 

Here's a pic of a cat foam base for reference, that's what I did for mine looked at other peoples examples
http://i51.tinypic.com/fogj8i.jpg

Good luck hope it turns out great!


----------



## slowbro (Aug 21, 2012)

i've tried looking for tutorials/bases for more flat nosed animals, but couldn't find that many

thanks for the link

*edit*

decided to go with a longer nose

with some tan and pink fleece this could easily be a tasmanian devil

though to put fleece on the mouth it'd have to be smoothed more

and i an concerned with the bottom law


----------



## Dokid (Aug 22, 2012)

well from what I see the muzzle even for a small dog is too short in general. But the rest looks good so far.


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 22, 2012)

slowbro said:


> i've tried looking for tutorials/bases for more flat nosed animals, but couldn't find that many
> 
> thanks for the link
> 
> ...



In complete honesty, the Tasmanian devil would be a good idea, as it's not a very common animal used in fursuits as far as  I know. But in my opinion, I think your bottom jaw looks fine. At the very least, your fursuit head is looking very cool so far, and I look forward to seeing the finished result.


----------



## slowbro (Aug 22, 2012)

Earth Rio said:


> In complete honesty, the Tasmanian devil would be a good idea, as it's not a very common animal used in fursuits as far as  I know. But in my opinion, I think your bottom jaw looks fine. At the very least, your fursuit head is looking very cool so far, and I look forward to seeing the finished result.



thanks! 

i just have this looming feeling that the base is gonna be too detailed and once i put the fur on it'll look like complete doo doo


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 23, 2012)

Hmm... that's a shame... just out of curiousity, but is the jaw a moving jaw? I guess no, but I've heard of some people who have managed it.


----------



## Caedman (Aug 24, 2012)

Well, there's only one way to find out.  Best get to it!


----------



## slowbro (Aug 24, 2012)

Earth Rio said:


> Hmm... that's a shame... just out of curiousity, but is the jaw a moving jaw? I guess no, but I've heard of some people who have managed it.



it's not
i've yet to see someone make a moving jaw out of an entirely foam head :U


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 24, 2012)

I just thought I'd wonder. It always eludes me how they do it... :/ It's still pretty good-looking. Good luck!


----------



## Marshmallowe (Aug 24, 2012)

I know how  I have a nice tutorial here. Essentially it's just an elastic band over the jaw, Takes a bit of trial and error, expect to waste a few hours 
http://fursuit.livejournal.com/2239743.html


----------



## slowbro (Aug 24, 2012)

Marshmallowe said:


> I know how  I have a nice tutorial here. Essentially it's just an elastic band over the jaw, Takes a bit of trial and error, expect to waste a few hours
> http://fursuit.livejournal.com/2239743.html



but see that's using a mesh base, instead of an entirely foam base like mine



completed my eyes
they are made with plastic christmas ornaments and glow in the dark


----------



## Marshmallowe (Aug 24, 2012)

Well the concept is the jaw is foam... You have to use elastic for the jaw, concept is the same.


----------

